# Rust minimization...?



## guzziworksman (Oct 19, 2021)

I have an old German bike I'm working on...and the OG paint is cleaning up beautifully. What I'd like to be able to do, is minimize the appearance of rust on the inevitable paint loss areas. In the past, I've simply soaked my stuff in Evapo-Rust; it's done a spectacular job of removing the rust and revealing bare metal (which I found a lot more acceptable)...but I don't want to go there, this time. That method also removed any rust under what was seemingly solidly-adhered paint, lifting more OG paint in the process. I'd just like to be able to knock back the appearance of the rust spots. I've tried a black wax (Turtle Wax product?) that didn't work. I've tried one of those products that convert rust to a black oxide, thinking that any overlap onto the paint would buff off. Nope. So I'm wondering if anyone has a way of simply knocking that rust back to a much darker hue. Thanks.


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 20, 2021)

Whilst waiting for a response, here...I forged ahead. And pretty much answered my own request. I had a bottle of Loctite Rust Remover sitting around. I experimented with it, under the fender - seemed to work, and didn't touch the existing paint. So I brushed it on; waited 15 minutes or so; rinsed it off. Got the result I wanted - no longer looking at rust. Admittedly, I could have done another coat or two and maybe come up with bright, shiny bare metal - but I stopped where I was. Keep in mind, this is a closeup. From 3 feet away, the results look even better - in my humble opinion. So here you go.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 20, 2021)

You can also try dabbing on some Marvels Mystery oil over the rust .................it would help to blend in the look . Apply once every 3 months........and ............your golden !!!  🤓


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 22, 2021)

Eastwood’s metal etch will do what you’re asking. Google it and watch the short video.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 22, 2021)

POR-15 Black


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 22, 2021)

Maybe try some Birchwood-Casey brand “Super-Blue” (actually more like black), following manufacturer’s instructions. 

Maybe also some of that color-matching automotive wax (in black), for the smaller imperfections?


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 22, 2021)

What I'm looking for - is a product that can be applied to light rusty patches on OG black paint...something that'll blacken/seal the rust without affecting the paint at all; and will fill in the areas that lack paint, giving me somewhat of a seamless surface. Anyone know if any of the suggestions will do that? Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 15, 2021)

guzziworksman said:


> What I'm looking for - is a product that can be applied to light rusty patches on OG black paint...something that'll blacken/seal the rust without affecting the paint at all; and will fill in the areas that lack paint, giving me somewhat of a seamless surface. Anyone know if any of the suggestions will do that? Thanks for the responses.



Try dabbing on polyurethane. Buy a small set of craft brushes & figure out if you want a semi gloss or glossy finish


----------

